# User Support > Forum Software Support >  not sending messages?

## didimauw

im trying to send a private message to someone on the forum, and i dont think they have been sending. i tried 3 times, and there is still no messages in my sent box.

am i doing something wrong?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> im trying to send a private message to someone on the forum, and i dont think they have been sending. i tried 3 times, and there is still no messages in my sent box.
> 
> am i doing something wrong?


You have to check the box below the submission area saying you wish to save a copy of sent messages, otherwise they aren't saved. You can turn on saving sent messages by default in your General Settings area, accessible from the Settings link at the top right side of every forum page.

----------


## didimauw

okay, thank you for the fast response!

----------

